# 2006 Outback 26Rks With Generator



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We've purchased a 2013 Montana High Country 343RL fifth-wheel trailer, and as a result we'd like to offer our well maintained Outback to this community.

Here's our ad with photos on Craigslist:

Craigslist Outback Ad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice upgrade!!! Good luck with the sale.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*SOLD!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...that was fast. Anyone from Outbackers?

Congrats on the quick sale.


----------

